# What power poll



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

Interesting to see the ages in the age poll, was wondering what kind of power everyone is running, I would guess that most will be around the 400 area but who knows.

Also be good to see how many big power cars we have in the UK

I have no idea how to post a poll so if it doesnt appear with this someone please tell me how to do it


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

It has appeared


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

another good Poll


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Flywheel or hubs?


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

skyline69_uk said:


> another good Poll


I know of another good poll but it's not spelt like this one!


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

moleman said:


> Flywheel or hubs?


Good point, say flywheel, easy enough to estimate from hubs: I was told by Abbey to add about 70 - 80 to the hub no.


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

I have 0bhp at the moment


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Well in that case I have about 500 flywheel hp. With bigger injectors and a remap hopefully soon to be done, a little bit more. So I voted for 500-550.




Pikey said:


> I have 0bhp at the moment


If that's a hubs figure, once you factor in the transmission loss you have 70-80hp


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

moleman said:


> If that's a hubs figure, once you factor in the transmission loss you have 70-80hp


LMFAO - although I suspect that is a flywheel figure - unless pikey is talking about his micra?


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I put down a predicted fig. Dyno session soon to comfirm.


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

liquidculture said:


> Good point, say flywheel, easy enough to estimate from hubs: I was told by Abbey to add about 70 - 80 to the hub no.


Whats that %%%%%%%%%%%%%%      


Keith :smokin:


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

keith said:


> Whats that %%%%%%%%%%%%%%
> 
> 
> Keith :smokin:


If you look at % long enough it becomes 96, what a useless bit of information  

Considering that there must be quite a few who havent polled yet there are more big power cars than I thought, for me over 500 is big when you compare to other cars.

I wonder what the figures would be on this poll in Japan or Aus.?


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

moleman said:


> If that's a hubs figure, once you factor in the transmission loss you have 70-80hp


PMSL   

Expecting around the 550 mark :smokin:


----------



## mad mark (Nov 12, 2003)

*so how do you calculate the Flywheel figure?*

if mine is 255 ath then add 70-80 to this to get the flywheel??
i don't think so...
so my R33 GTS-T IS 320-330 ATF then.....  

some one must know!
i suspect its more like add 40-50 to the ath reading...

mark


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

mad mark said:


> if mine is 255 ath then add 70-80 to this to get the flywheel??
> i don't think so...
> so my R33 GTS-T IS 320-330 ATF then.....
> 
> ...


When I had mine done by Abbey it came out at 335 at the hubs and just checked my records and they said it would be about 400-410 at the fly and to add 65-75, so apologies, not 70-80, but near enough, thats what they said.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Well*

I have voted  
But you can only vote once   

Mick


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

is that all yours added together or just one of your cars then mick


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

mad mark said:


> if mine is 255 ath then add 70-80 to this to get the flywheel??
> i don't think so...
> so my R33 GTS-T IS 320-330 ATF then.....
> 
> ...


Thats for a GTR, obviously a GTST won't lose so much being 2wd.

Alex B


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Luffy*

There isnt enough numbers there     

Just the one. :smokin: 

Mick


----------



## Jabberwock (Jun 24, 2003)

liquidculture said:


> When I had mine done by Abbey it came out at 335 at the hubs and just checked my records and they said it would be about 400-410 at the fly and to add 65-75, so apologies, not 70-80, but near enough, thats what they said.


I think the figure of approx. 70 came from an illustrious Japanese visitor some years ago, and is a generally recognised educated guess for a GTR, but which model, who knows? . As you say, near enough.

I wonder if average horsepowers are increasing - you might expect so with the explosion in modified parts availability in recent years :smokin: 

Ken


----------



## Brenhan (Jul 23, 2001)

m6beg said:


> There isnt enough numbers there
> 
> Just the one. :smokin:
> 
> Mick


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Alex j B said:


> Thats for a GTR, obviously a GTST won't lose so much being 2wd.
> 
> Alex B


GTS-t is circa 40-50 bph, on the stock rear diff.


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

Jabberwock said:


> I wonder if average horsepowers are increasing - you might expect so with the explosion in modified parts availability in recent years :smokin:
> 
> Ken


I think Autocar look at this yearly and as far as I recall the av. hp for the everyday car isnt going up but the cars are becoming more efficient, however for the 'performance car' they certainly are and do so every year.

I think the big change is in diesel performance and hp achieved, BMW have led the way there to the extent that recently one of the journo's felt that the 535 was too powerful for a diesel, the explosive nature of the torque and narrower power band made the car hard work and he preferred the less punchy petrol version.

However I think for our kind of car and modified cars in general finance will always be the limiting factor, I thought most cars would be around 400 and apart from there being more up towards 500 than I thought, that has proved to be the case, it is relatively cheap to get to 400 then costs rise.


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

I could see who'd voted for what earlier but the names have gone now .

Mick 1000+


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Just click on the number of votes in the right hand column Tim...

What car does Bladey own now then....?


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Where is the 0 bhp option?


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

once my cars have sold I'll be 0 bhp for a while


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

See, you should have added that 

Or at least the broken option so I can tick a box!


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

dont know how to change it Im afraid but at least we all know now


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

Would have liked a 450 - 500 option ...


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

I did wonder about that but I was concerned not to put too many options in case it put people off.. so at least we know yours is over 450 - if its nearer 500 you should put 500-550.
I did think that the difference between 500 and 550-600 was quite marked, more so than 400 up to 500 so that is another reason but if Im wrong please say so


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

liquidculture said:


> I did wonder about that but I was concerned not to put too many options in case it put people off.. so at least we know yours is over 450 - if its nearer 500 you should put 500-550.
> I did think that the difference between 500 and 550-600 was quite marked, more so than 400 up to 500 so that is another reason but if Im wrong please say so


Mine is 420 at the hubs so I guess about 490 fly. Putting 500 - 550 would have been fibbing


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

But its close enough to not matter, unless this poll is going to be used for anything by anyone else, I only did it out of interest.
I wanted to see how many bigger power cars we have and the rough split between the lesser powered cars, it has been interesting for me and I guess useful for the club to know what we have.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Kingsley,

The way yours delivers that power and especially the torque, you should vote 500-550. It would put a lot of bigger power cars to shame.


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

Thanks 

However I can't change it now - you'll just have to imagine it there


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

Will peak at around 750 BHP at the flywheel for the first time but will Only see a couple more events this year before a rebuild


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

16 cars over 700 bhp and 27 over 600, pretty good :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

Mine is a thumb in the wind estimate 2540 turbos, 720 injectors and  , and Oh the Indignity of it NOS!!!


----------



## Skyracer [se] (Mar 31, 2005)

It's a big gap between standard and 400, even though mine is not standard it's not close to 400 so Standard is the nearest choise. 
Ooops, I see now my mistake, it says UP to 400. Well well, to late to change now...  

/Håkan


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Mine is well over 500 on the Bosch dyno, but they are supposed to be very generous, so I have to say 480 bhp is more accurate.


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

We have 10 cars over 800 and 19 over 700, quite something, thats more than I thought. Would be amazing to get them all together one day.


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

Yeah interesting poll this, see where the weighting lies for the power output. I expected more to be in the 400-500 bracket but thats not the case.

Although, this is only subjective to the amount of owners that post I guess.


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

Dont know how many members or owners there are here but 198 voters is a better % turnout than most politicians can hope for, I suppose there must be a few stragglers but we must be near the end I should think.
Just over 34% with cars over 500bhp, pretty immpresive


----------



## floatindolphin (Aug 17, 2004)

The Green Baron has 90bhp.


It's not how much you've got it's how you use it!??!


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

My lawnmowers (sit on) got 12.5hp but it cant suck very well, its got it but it cant use it


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

Alexb said:


> Yeah interesting poll this, see where the weighting lies for the power output. I expected more to be in the 400-500 bracket but thats not the case.
> 
> Although, this is only subjective to the amount of owners that post I guess.


Perhaps there should have been an "I've not voted in this poll" option


----------



## Ricky (Apr 22, 2004)

*What's the power of a N/A gts-4?*

I've voted standard, but I guess if you could put the actual BHP in I'd have brought the average down a tad.........mine is a R33, 4-door, standard, non-turbo, 4x4, automatic. 

I'm curious on the actual BHP of mine though???  

Does anyone out there know? 

Cheers 

Ricky


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

Cant say I do but maybe its listed on Prospecs website, I think all the Skyline variations are there


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

9 people over 1000? didnt realise it was so easy to get that much power


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

I was told after my last power run it was 401 @ fly  - so 400-500 for me.

After tomorrow I will have a true answer ......


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Well also wondering that there are quite many people having over 500Hp figures.
Great to see that some have real killers in the garage.:clap:


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

would have been interesting to split 400 - 500 into 400 - 450 and 451 - 500


----------



## roadie (Feb 6, 2006)

I have two questions. First, if my new car has 800hp, am I 700-800 or am I 800-900 ??? (I voted the later). Secondly, if I use the hp subtract 70-80 to get "at the wheels", and I once owned a 48 hp rabbit, does that mean it did -20 "at the wheels" ????....(sure felt like it....)


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

I can tell you all this if you have got a TRUE 700 bhp Dyno proven car on the road. There is not many that will keep up with you. And that is a fact:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

Mick


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

m6beg said:


> I can tell you all this if you have got a TRUE 700 bhp Dyno proven car on the road. There is not many that will keep up with you. And that is a fact:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:
> 
> Mick


Take me for a drive one day Mick?


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

roadie said:


> I have two questions. if I use the hp subtract 70-80 to get "at the wheels", and I once owned a 48 hp rabbit, does that mean it did -20 "at the wheels" ????....(sure felt like it....)


My lawn mower is now - 58 -*+**


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

DaleHarrison said:


> I was told after my last power run it was 401 @ fly  - so 400-500 for me.
> 
> After tomorrow I will have a true answer ......


I suspect mine is borderline too but I played it safe. I know it's faster than the new RS4.


----------



## chicanemusic (May 13, 2006)

Interesting poll.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Holy [email protected] members with 1000+ !


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

Snowfiend said:


> Holy [email protected] members with 1000+ !


More now as this is an old poll .


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Im sure some of those are guestimated.
And theres definately 1 on there thats never been Dynoed.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

I'd be interested to see a dyno sheet from any of the 9 that voted?

I know a couple will have been mapped on the road etc, but I'd still like to see the graph of a 1000+ BHP Skyline if anyone can post it?

Also, I was told the losses are only about 70 BHP through the GT-R 4WD drive train - so that would be 930+ ATW? :smokin: 

The acceleration must be mind boggling


----------



## magic (Feb 25, 2003)

Cool poll ....

would be interesting to also see who has got the most bangs for their bucks ... 

I reckon the graph would go exponential after about 700 BHP   
but then most of you in that category have more money than sense ... or a very good relationship with a tuner :chuckle: :chuckle: 

I dunno how to post a poll .. anyone want to start another ? 

Mine is a bit diff as its a hybrid GTSt with RB26 lump tuned to about 375 ath ... and cost me £12K (but don't tell the Wife )


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

I put mine as upto 400, as its not standard, though its no where near 400 I would say.


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

I have 31HP if i ride on lawn mower counts :chuckle:


----------



## turboandy (Jan 19, 2007)

Mine made 411ath at 0.8 bar. Bring on the AFM's and i can get those 2530's really working!


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

670 hp at the engine 
2530's
417 Kws / 560 hp at the wheels


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

835hp soon to be over 900hp, scares me to death already:chuckle:


----------



## haris87mas (May 29, 2009)

i'd say about 410-420 at the fly for my r33 gts-t but needs a remap though.


----------



## Bladebird (Dec 20, 2005)

Ours is in. Dynoed by Abbey.


----------

